# I need any and all help!



## Joanie (Jan 14, 2007)

I started this label and I'm stuck. I knew I wanted to have the grapes below the bottom edge. I will take care of that when I cut the labels out. I need to add the abv info but I don't know where to put it or what to put in all that nice open space. Thoughts? Ideas? Critiques? 







*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 14, 2007)

Love your label Joan.....I like all the open space...

The grapes kind of look like these 'Sexy Grapes'...wonder if the guys will run with these on their labels...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2007)

Me thinks you should create a banner the same color as on the side and put it on an angle sort curly and parrallel with the Vignoles.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL NW, I used that jpeg sans bodies and then I copied and pasted more grapes in the cluster!

Wade, what am I going to put on the banner?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2007)

Abv, vintage


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2007)

I was thinking something like this.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 14, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## summergirl (Jan 15, 2007)

I want to make my own lables but I don,t know how can anyone help please the simpler the better.You guys are are sooo helpful ...


Thank you sooooooo much


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2007)

I love it Joan.



One thing I noticed-actually 2. There is a remnant of the lower hand and the lower leg. If NW hadn't posted that other one, I would have never known what they were. Also what do you mean by you will take care of having the grapes below the bottom? I like the leaf there, it adds some contrast.


----------



## kutya (Jan 15, 2007)

Joan; I like it... run with it....


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Good grief, Appleman! You must have great eyes! I couldn't see it!!! The hand and leg are fully gone. Plus this finally disproves my mother's long-time theory..."No one's going to get off their horse and examine it!"





I'm keeping the lower leaf. I like it too. I think it helps frame it. Where it's white will be cut away. I have that as transparent when I look at it in Photoshop.

Thanks kutya! =)


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry Joan but I think it is a potential winner for this years label contest! When you are showcased there you want it absolutely perfect like your last one. By the way, my eyes are horrible- especially lately(tri-focals and still everything looks fuzzy).






PS. Ho'w the weather there today? The snow changed over to sleet about an hour ago after six inches.


----------



## david_québec (Jan 15, 2007)

personnally i would put the ABV in the white part below the grape in small font.



i think it's better to see the grape used and the year instead of the ABV.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks, Appleman! 

The weather's getting better, We've had a night and a morning of freezing rain but the temps have just now gotten above 32 and the rain is ending! We'll get our snow in the next few days courtesy of Lake Ontario! =)


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

The white below the grapes will be cut away in the final product and Vignoles _is_ the grape, David.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2007)

I like the label a lot...maybe have your other information under the Vignoles name in the same shape...

I don't see the foot...you must have changed it already....?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Summergirl, what do have for programs to use. You can do it in
Microsoft paint which is included in just about every computer but is
very limited unless you have a better version of the standard. You can
use picture it, photoshop, etc. There are a lot of programs. What most
of us do is search goggle for a picture we like, copy and paste it into
1 of our programs and edit it. Then we add some text and colors and
maybe borders.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

LOL No, I haven't posted it. It makes me think Appleman is seeing things! =)

You think I should move the "Vignoles" up and put the abv stuff there? That could work but I will have to start over with the "Vignoles"...I already merged that with the grapes and the background layer! I like the idea tho.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 15, 2007)

Joan! You merged the text alredy??


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

OK.. how's this?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Sang? Just hush! It seemed like a good idea at the time because I thought it was the way I wanted it! ~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Its your label but I liked the angled sort of curly font better but I
do like the bigger font on top you have done. And I liked the banner
effect to but like I said, its yours and youre the one who won awards
so what the h#$% do I know!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm with Wade on this one. I especially liked the Vignoles down by the grapes.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok... Now I don't know what to do with it! Some help you two are!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 15, 2007)

joan, are you pretty set on using the text path? Maybe try some designs without the path and see how those look? How about some accent brush strokes that follow the flow of the grapes instead of the text path? (you know what I mean?) You'll still have that decorative element the text would provide.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2007)

How about you do 2 or three labels? You just make them too darned good. Maybe a poll on who likes which ones best? Arent we all just a big PITA!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so happy, I cut your fonts out healed the missing area, and
reworded. I have Photoshop CS now. Yours is fine I just had to see if I
could do it now that I have this new program. I have a LOT of learning
to do!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

Sang, don't know what you mean about the accent brush strokes. I stink at painting so don't do it much! Give me a hint! Or better yet.... YOU do it!=)

Appleman, no comment! lol


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

That's good, Wade!!!! You're soon to become a Photoshop master, Grasshoppah.

=)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Problem is I'm not sure I can do it again!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2007)

I like the extra info above the grapes in small print...I'd like to see the grape name above the small print the way you had it on the first label...just a thought...

You sure have opened a door asking for help...lots of ideas going on here....I kind of like them tho..


----------



## Joanie (Jan 15, 2007)

I tried that NW, and the "g" hangs down too far.

And one can never have enough ideas! I tend to get stuck on something then can't get rid of it! hehe Any and all suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 15, 2007)

i would love to mess with it Joan, but I'm getting ready to get back in bed. My head feels like there's mud inside of it! 


wade - glad to hear there's another Photoshop user among us. We can start trading tips &amp; tricks for labels. I hear that a certain somone is after you to start printing your labels!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2007)

Dont look at me for tips. I may be looking at you for tips though. I
have no clue what Im doing and probably wont for a year or 2.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 15, 2007)

You'll catch on quick. Google photoshop tutorials and you'll find tons of sites with step by step tutorials.


----------



## Bill B (Jan 15, 2007)

Summergirl 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">I use Avery design pro . I got nine with a set of labels, however I think you can download this for free. Its very user friendly. If you have any ques on this software I'd be happy to help. Also if you go to Google images, just pick a topic if you find something you like and save to where ever you like. I save to MY pictures. Then I insert using Avery design pro. Its really easy. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 16, 2007)

Joan...when you finish this label are you going to cut around the leaf at the bottom with a scissors so the shape will show-off????...That will be great....Have you finished the label yet???


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Magnets huh, The Wine Whip Label. It looks good and ages your wine at
the same time! Now, where to put the silver nails and meteorite!


----------

